# Questions for Toyota Highlander with Captain Seats Drivers



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Today, I got an 2019 Toyota Highlander LE AWD for a rental while my CX-9 is at the shop.

A few things that I wanted to ask after playing around with the spaces for a few mins. I drive Sel/XL in Toronto so I am into SUVs that can do those two. And even though CX-9 is a very nice crossover SUV, it sucks when it comes to hauling 6 passengers. So when I got in the Highlander, it seemed roomier but after inspecting carefully, the Highlander's seats are tiny compared to CX-9, both the second and third rows. So that's how they made it seem roomier, nothing wrong with that imo as long as people can safely sit in the seats.

Also I think it's nice that the recommended oil change interval is 10k miles (16000 km). CX-9 is 8000 km (5000 miles).

*So, my questions are:*

Have you had passengers go to the third rows via the space between the captain seats? If so, does it work well?
If you're driving the Hybrid version, how long can you stay idle on the battery mode before the engine kicks back on? Asking for winter (need heat) and summer (need AC) times when waiting for pings
Any advantages/disadvantages of Highlander that you'd like to share from driving Uber with it?

Thanks


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Very few if any people is going to drive a $40k car for share riding so they can get $3 per trip.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

What is a CX-9, is that an Oldsmobile?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

lyft_rat said:


> What is a CX-9, is that an Oldsmobile?


No it's a Pontiac.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL!!! Olds? Pontiac? :roflmao:


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> What is a CX-9, is that an Oldsmobile?


Mazda

I actually have the same question in regards to suburbans


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Mazda
> 
> I actually have the same question in regards to suburbans


They are a Chevy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> They are a Chevy.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Jamesfields7 (Aug 17, 2019)

imsam said:


> Today, I got an 2019 Toyota Highlander LE AWD for a rental while my CX-9 is at the shop.
> 
> A few things that I wanted to ask after playing around with the spaces for a few mins. I drive Sel/XL in Toronto so I am into SUVs that can do those two. And even though CX-9 is a very nice crossover SUV, it sucks when it comes to hauling 6 passengers. So when I got in the Highlander, it seemed roomier but after inspecting carefully, the Highlander's seats are tiny compared to CX-9, both the second and third rows. So that's how they made it seem roomier, nothing wrong with that imo as long as people can safely sit in the seats.
> 
> ...


I have a Highlander and the captains chairs are terrible for xl. You can only fit 2 people in the middle. If you have 4 people going to the airport with luggage you have to use the 3rd row to seat everyone and you lose your space for the luggage. Don't get a Highlander with the buckets. Get 8 passenger and you'll be fine. The rear seat room is actually pretty good I hear since I don't sit back there.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Jamesfields7 said:


> I have a Highlander and the captains chairs are terrible for xl. You can only fit 2 people in the middle. If you have 4 people going to the airport with luggage you have to use the 3rd row to seat everyone and you lose your space for the luggage. Don't get a Highlander with the buckets. Get 8 passenger and you'll be fine. The rear seat room is actually pretty good I hear since I don't sit back there.


Is yours a hybrid? If yes, is it good on gas for uber as the EPA says?


----------



## Jamesfields7 (Aug 17, 2019)

It is not but if I have heard it varies. If you’re in a colder climate you will not get the mpg’s. Again, avoid captains chairs.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Jamesfields7 said:


> It is not but if I have heard it varies. If you're in a colder climate you will not get the mpg's. Again, avoid captains chairs.


I see. Yeah I believe you that captains chairs must be a big inconvenience in those rides. I've had many of those rides as well. But I have a bench seat in my CX-9 so it works out fine in those situations. The only reason I want captains chairs is CX-9's 2nd row folding latches are so unintuitive and very heavy. Most passengers don't know how to operate it properly.

I currently have Highlander LE with bench seats as a rental and it's much much lighter to move the seats forward and much more intuitive as well.

What kind of mpg are we talking in colder weather? Does the mpg fall below 25 mpg?


----------

